# spondylosis



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

where to find good info about spondylosis, treatments, prognosis?? i may adopt a MWD with this, he's 7 yrs old, just retired. may not either for a couple of reasons, but if it works out, would like to know what i'm getting into.

thanks a bunch guys....ann


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Ann,
My oldest has this disease. When the vets told me it scared the crap out of me. I emailed Connie and she sent me a few links mid freak out (thanks again Connie). My dog has it in every vertebrae from neck to the end of the tail. They told me there was nothing to do but to try and keep as much muscle mass in his back end as possible. I brought him to a specialist and the guy looked at the xray and couldn't believe how bad it was versus how active he still is! I still excersize him every day but moderately. He's 10 now and walks funny but is still awesome. I went to a holistic vet and a acupuncturist but they said the same thing. He's on Prevocoxx and it works good for him, we do a blood panel every 6 months.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

When I had Zoso's hips x-rayed, he had some minor spondylosis. When I went to a seminar with Dr. John Sherman who specializes in canine sports medicine, one of the Dobies that was evaluated had this relatively severely. His advice was the same. Keep the muscle mass up and treadmill work may be helpful, as the treatmill encourages the dog to naturally lengthen their stride. Definitely let us know how adopting a veteran goes! :grin:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

would swimming be good?? discovered a nice little pond within a 15 minute walk while i was searching for Brix..(no news there, BTW)


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Swimming is always a good low impact exercise. Hydrotherapy is becoming quite popular in rehabilitation.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Al Curbow said:


> Ann,
> My oldest has this disease. When the vets told me it scared the crap out of me. I emailed Connie and she sent me a few links mid freak out (thanks again Connie). My dog has it in every vertebrae from neck to the end of the tail. They told me there was nothing to do but to try and keep as much muscle mass in his back end as possible. I brought him to a specialist and the guy looked at the xray and couldn't believe how bad it was versus how active he still is! I still excersize him every day but moderately. He's 10 now and walks funny but is still awesome. I went to a holistic vet and a acupuncturist but they said the same thing. He's on Prevocoxx and it works good for him, we do a blood panel every 6 months.


 
al--can you forward the links connie sent you? i'm thinking she has other, more important stuff going on right now or she woulda been all over this already...


----------

